# مكينة بي أم دبليو x5 موديل 2002



## alolyan111 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني المهندسين ارغب في طرح سؤال عن مكينة بي ام اكس فايف سخنت السيارة وطفت السيارة في وقتها ، وعندما ذهبت بها للميكانيكي قلي بغالك مكينة جديدة ، ليش ؟ ما اعرف ، هل تتصلح المكينة أم لأ؟ وإذا فيه أحد في جده يعرف يصلحها دلوني عليه ، وإذا فيه مكينة مستعملة كويسه ورخيصة دلوني أرجوكم ، فالدال على اخير كفاعله ....


----------



## alolyan111 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يا أخواني المهندسين مافي واحد بس فيكم لديه معلومة ؟ مافي احد يرد لا من الأعضاء أو المهندسين أو غيرهم ليش يعني والله غريبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alolyan111 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشة


----------



## ابو ربحي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز انت ذهبت فقط لميكانيكي واحد وقال لك انه يجب تبديل وتغيير المحرك .. طيب يمكن نصاب!!! وتكون مشكلتها بسيطة وهو عايز ينصب عليك وقد تكون المشكلة حقيقية ! .. اذهب الى ورشة فنية تقوم بفحص السيارة لك بواسطة جهاز السكانر " الكمبيوتر" لربما يوجد أحد المجسات او المنفذات بها عطل .. حيث عطل احدى تلك المجسات ادى لوجود مشكلة ميكانيكية بسيطة بسبب ارتفاع الحرارة وقد تحل .. وقد تكون الحرارة دمرت المحرك .
يعني الخيارات متعددة اذهب لعدة ورش واخبرنا بالنتيجة وننتظرك اخي لتخبرنا بما اخبروك به اصحاب تلك الورش.
وفقك الله.


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم 
أنت لم تعرض علينا المشكلة بشكل واضح 
كي نحكم على الميكانيكي وندلك على الصواب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أهلا ب بك في ملتقاك 
ما الفحوصات التي أجراها الميكانيكي ليتخذ قراره ؟ 
ثم اسأل الميكانيكي لماذا رأي ضرورة تغيير المحرك ، فهذا قرار لا يؤخذ ببساطة .
وبعد الاجابة علي هذه الاسئلة ستجد ردود مفيدة بإذن الله تعالي .


----------



## alolyan111 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على الردود ( ابو ربحي، سمير شريك ، عاطف مخلوف ) ، قالي الميكانيكي هالمره ودي الراس للمخرطة ، ووديتها قالي صاحب المخرطة بسيطه فيها عوجه بسيطه نسويها لك ب180 ريال الراسين ، ووافقت واليوم راح اجيبها وأوديها للميكانيكي ، وقال الميكانيكي جيب معاك طقم جلود بلوف ، وطقم وجيه، ووجه صدر ، وسليكون اصلي وبس وان شاء الله تستلم السيارة مع الضمان ، وان المكينة مافيها شيئ ، وش رايكم اشيروا علي الله يوفقكم دنيا وآخرة . هل كلامه صحيح ولا بس بياخذ الفلوس وبعد فترة ترجع المشكلة .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم 
من الواضح ان المحرك اصابته سخونة عالية فحدث برأس الاسطوانات بعض الضرر ، واذا اشارت المخرطة بإمكانية العلاج فلا بأس ويعني ان الضرر بسيط ، اما طلبات الميكانيكي فصحيحة ، وهذا يعني ان الضرر في رأس الاسطوانات فقط ، وبذلك فالقول الاول بتغيير المحرك لم يكن صحيحا ، ويبدو انك ذهبت الي ميكانيكي آخر غير الذي أشار عليك بتغيير المحرك .
وارجو ان يكون الميكانيكي الثاني قد فحص المكابس والسبائك ليتأكد من صلاحيتها .
وفقك الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أكتوبر 2010)

_المواصفات العامه والمحرك الديزل لموديل 2010_
_التغييرات الأساسية فى موديل 2011 من X5 تقبع تحت غطاء المحرك حيث نالت X5 __الجديدة __صفاً جديداً كلياً من المحركات سواء التى تعمل على البنزين أو التى تعمل على الديزل ، حيث أدخلت الشركة البفارية محركات البنزين __الجديدة __التى تم تزويدها بشواحن توربينية ، فلقد بدأ خط إنتاج محركات البنزين بطرازى xDrive30i و xDrive35i الذى تم تزويد كليهما بمحرك جديد مكون من ستة إسطوانات على خط واحد والمزود بشاحنى تيربو تشارجير و يولد قوة حصانية تصل إلى 306 أحصنه عند 5800 د / د ، كما يمكن لهذا المحرك توليد عزم دوران يصل إلى 400 نيوتن متر بداية من 1200 د / د حتى 5000 د / د مما يعطى قدره على التسارع حتى 100 كم / س فى زمن قدره 6.8 ثانية مع قدره على الوصول إلى سرعة قصوى تصل إلى 235 كم / س ، وبفضل تكنولوجيا VALVETRONIC يستهلك هذا المحرك 10.1 لتر فقط لكل 100 كيلو متر ._
_ترتفع وتيرة الأداء مع __طراز __xDrive50i الذى نال شرف إستعمال المحرك __الجديدة __والمكون من ثمانى إسطوانات على شكل V وبسعة 4.4 لتر والمزود بشاحنين تيربو توأمين وهو الأمر الذى يجعل هذا المحرك قادر على توليد قوة حصانية تصل إلى 407 أحصنه بداية من 5500 د / د وحتى 6400 د / د ، ويصل عزم هذا المحرك إلى 600 نيوتن متر بداية من 1750 د / د وحتى 4500 د / د ، ويستطيع هذا المحرك الدفع بالسيارة من الثبات وحتى سرعة 100 كم / س فى زمن قدره 5.5 ثانية مع قدرة على الوصول إلى سرعة قصوة تصل إلى 250 كم / س ، ويستهلك هذا المحرك 12.5 لتر لكل 100 كيلو متر ، وكلا المحركين يمتصان الوقود عبر نظام حقن مباشر عالى التقنية من __طراز __HPI ._
_أما محركات الديزل فتبدأ بالمحرك الجديد المستعمل فى __طراز __xDrive30d والمكون من ستة إسطوانات على خط واحد والذى تبلغ سعته 3.0 لتر والمزود بشاحن هواء جبرى والذى بفضله يستطيع هذا المحرك توليد قوة تصل إلى 245 حصان ، أما __طراز __xDrive40d فيستعمل محرك جديد هو الأخر بسعة 3.0 لتر مكون من ستة إسطوانات على خط واحد وقادر على توليد قوة حصانية تصل إلى 306 حصان بفضل نظام حقن الوقود المباشر ذى الضغط المرتفع وبالطبع الشاحن الجبرى . _


----------

